# Anyone have experience with side pipes?



## Miramar308 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am a huge fan of side pipes, I love the look and I love how clean the back end looks after. Are there any good side pipes for the 04-06 GOATs? I've been looking around and really don't know what to think. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ground clearance is an issue with these cars compared to old school. I've never seen anything that was off the shelf. Drone is going to be an issue too.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Not to mention ankle burns :mad2: .







:leaving:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

and plastic rocker panels. . .


----------

